

HyPer – A Hybrid OLTP and OLAP High-Performance DBMS - uberneo
http://www.hyper-db.com/

======
julienmarie
Stumbled upon it a few months ago, but nowhere to download it unfortunately.
For OLAP needs, the best solution as far as I know right now is still KDB+ (
managed to make some complicated queries with aggregates on 2 millions rows in
46ms on a macboook air with it, quite amazing )... Any alternative you know ?

~~~
uberneo
KDB+ .. looks to have its own language to query it .. btw you can download
hyper-db from [http://www.hyper-
db.com/downloads/hyperdemo.tar.xz](http://www.hyper-
db.com/downloads/hyperdemo.tar.xz)

~~~
beagle3
> KDB+ .. looks to have its own language to query it

And that's a good thing.

You can use sql to query it if you want by starting the query with "s)" in the
console, or simply by using the ODBC/JDBC drivers.

But KDB+ embraces order in a way that SQL does not, which means that if you
limit yourself to SQL then you miss out on a lot power that KDB gives you.

For example, say you want to select a list of (date,teacher) records ordered
by date, and out of these pick out the records in which the teacher is not the
same as in the previous date.

In kdb+, it's "select from (select from records by date) where differ teacher"
(or just "&~=':teacher[<date]" if you use K notation). What's the SQL
equivalent?

~~~
makmanalp
At first I thought you could do this with window functions
([http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/tutorial-
window.ht...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/tutorial-window.html))
but now I'm not so sure, or at least it doesn't seem very straightforward to
me - very neat!

------
hbrundage
I couldn't find any information on persistence and crash recovery for this
thing... is it able to beat Volt because it doesn't write to disk?

~~~
muehlbau
In fact we do write a redo log to disk (Set the REDO environment variable,
e.g. REDO=$filename bin/driver when running the driver in our example
download). VoltDB tries to be fast at highly partitionable workloads and does
not provide OLAP-style query support. HyPer aims at bringing OLTP and OLAP
together into one system.

------
CurtMonash
Peter Boncz is involved in some capacity, he told me last time we talked. I
believe Peter is the senior academic from the VectorWise project, and second
most senior generally in the MonetDB gang after Martin Kersten.

------
polskibus
Has anyone tried it? Is it an open source or commercial product? Can't find
enough information... Can anyone help?

~~~
muehlbau
It is currently a closed-source academic project but is in the process of
being commercialized.

~~~
polskibus
Do you know the timeframe for commercialization ?

------
uberneo
Any more In Memory Databases ..which you have tried ?

------
liotier
License ?

